# wolf scratches?



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

Wolves, like dogs, have four pads, with a fifth (the "dew claw") farther up on the foot. Also, like dogs, their paws are not set up for use as weapons, the way a bear or a cat's are so there is no way to tell how many claws would make contact. If anything, they would scrabble at you, so the exact number of scratches is not so important.


----------



## sbbbugsy (Sep 24, 2005)

Three claw marks per scratch. I just think that would look better then four.

Ouch!


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks guys...I thought LLRH was a little cutesy for me...I definitly needed something a little blooodier...claw marks should do the trick


----------

